# Cons in the UK?



## Runeaddyste (Nov 12, 2008)

I have constantly wondered if there were any furry cons in the UK, if so, can someone refer me to one please?
I've been to no cons, no gigs, no sports events and only one charity spot. i desperately want to go somewhere where i can meet likeminded people.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I wanna go to RBW someday. It's in London.
http://www.rbw.org.uk/
It has a boat party on the Thames. Good stuff.
There's also another one, it's up north but I forget the name of it.

Edit: Found it.
http://www.confuzzled.org.uk/
It's in Manchester. Not as far north as I thought it was, but meh.

Those are the only 2 UK cons I've heard about.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 12, 2008)

Lol, Lucid said what I was going to say XD.

I really want to go to RBW some day. *Has got issues with Manchester*.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't have any issues with Manchester, I just like the sound of a boat party. =P


----------



## {Foxums Prippit} (Nov 13, 2008)

I was so going to attend confuzzled this year, but wasn't quick enough. I wanted the accommodation thing but the tickets had ran out ):

These are the two official cons as far as I know also, but the are always mini meets going on everywhere, you just have to find the people. I have a friend who invited me to a Leicester meet not so long ago, which is like, 8 miles away. 

You could also join the UKfur forum and ask around about meets that are local to you. And if there isn't any, start your own! Wooo!


----------



## Mr Fox (Nov 13, 2008)

"UKfur forum"

Yep go to that forum and they have meetings and other shit like that all the time.


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 13, 2008)

Sweet, thanks. *Signs up*


----------



## jayhusky (Nov 13, 2008)

Subfurvient is a site dedicated to helping furrys find conventions and provides them with the latest prices and venue details.

I'm looking into adding more conventions to the site as it progresses.


----------



## sashadistan (Nov 15, 2008)

There is a london meet every three weeks, but no proper cons, which sucks. bring on EuroFurence


----------



## LucidBlaze (Nov 15, 2008)

Something I've been wondering about cons...
I haven't really looked too much into them.
Do you _have_ to have a fursuit to go to one? I don't have one and can't afford one any time soon, but I'd love to go to one some day.
[/tardquestion]


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 28, 2008)

sashadistan said:


> There is a london meet every three weeks, but no proper cons, which sucks. bring on EuroFurence



I think if you read over this thread again, you'll find there are two full size conventions once a year. RBW is infact taking place this very second (28-30th December). No need to fly out to Eurofurence.

There are many smaller meets about the country if you take a look around.


----------



## UKtehwhitewolf (Nov 28, 2008)

LucidBlaze said:


> Something I've been wondering about cons...
> I haven't really looked too much into them.
> Do you _have_ to have a fursuit to go to one? I don't have one and can't afford one any time soon, but I'd love to go to one some day.
> [/tardquestion]



Nope. I've never been to a con but I have scraped around for info about tons of different cons and you don't HAVE to have a fursuit. From what I know a lot of people wear tails or ears but I don't know myself. xD


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Nov 28, 2008)

It just goes to show how much costuming has taken over lately. You dont need costumes in order to go to them, obviously if its your sort of thing then spending several hundreds on a (hopefully good) one does help you fit in though you'll find yourself falling into one of several categories.

I'm interested in the art side of the fandom, as opposed to costuming/performing etc.


----------



## shadowulf (Jan 5, 2009)

well im from the west midlands so im not sure of any meets myself would love to go to one tho


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Jan 9, 2009)

shadowulf said:


> well im from the west midlands so im not sure of any meets myself would love to go to one tho



There are many meets based over the uk. Groups/areas range from LondonFurs, SouthFurs, HantsFurs, MidFurs, BristolFurs, ScotFurs, WelshFurs etc.

Attendance can range anything from 2-5 people doing local coffee meets up to 150+ furs at the London meets.


----------



## Equium (Jan 9, 2009)

forum.ukfur.org is where we like to arrange our meet ups and our outings. They're not "cons" so to speak, but we have regular meets. I go to a furmeet every fortnight, but we don't suit or wear anything furry, really, it's just nice to hang around with others.

And I'll be attending ConFuzzled this May for my first ever Con - looking forward to it immensely.


----------



## Wreth (Jan 9, 2009)

The UK has the highest concentration of furs if you take an area and count the furs.


----------



## Mr Fox (Jan 9, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> The UK has the highest concentration of furs if you take an area and count the furs.


 
Source? 

Although your probably right.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 13, 2009)

shadowulf said:


> well im from the west midlands so im not sure of any meets myself would love to go to one tho



West Midlands here too - Who knows, we might bump into each other at a local con one day


----------



## shadowulf (Jan 24, 2009)

really i live in wolverhampton here is my link to my FA account send me a messge dude http://www.furaffinity.net/user/shadowulf/   I'd lobve to go to some fur meets


----------

